# Settling puppy during nail trimming



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

When he was little he didn't seem to mind the process or the noise using the dremel on his nails. At 16wks it has become a wrestling match. I decided to take him to a nail trimmer. At first he ate treats but then began flailing about. I tucked his head under my left arm applied pressure to get a secure hold, held his right back leg with my left hand and stroked his back with the right hand while his four feet were on the platform. He immediately settled and the process was completed. He would not take any treats during the trimming but after while sitting on the platform he gobbled them up. We hung out for awhile for him to play with woman that trimmed his nails and now we have an appointment every 2 wks to ensure he gets use to the routine. 
I have used a similar technique to help him settle after he gets all wound up and is a maniac. I apply pressure while holding him and tell him softly to settle. He of course tries to break free and wants to go play with the big dogs. When he calms and I release the pressure. He ends up falling asleep. It works beautifully.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Your use of pressure reminds me of thundershirts. You might be interested in reading this http://www.thundershirt.com/media/docs/Dr. Grandin Research on Calming Effect of ThunderShirt.pdf


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

We visited the nail trimmer yesterday and Lincoln was totally relaxed having his nails trimmed and filed. I had stated a few weeks ago the he was frantic when she used the dremel tool and that the breeder had been using it on all of the puppies. Go figure.


----------



## Garey (Oct 17, 2015)

With our 5 month old Lucy, it takes two of us. We put a sheet on top of he bed and place her on it. I wrap my arms around her in a "bear hug" and put a little weight on her. With one free hand I hold each paw one at a time while my wife does the snipping. She fights a little (the dog that is) until she realizes she can't escape because I'm stronger and heavier than she is and more important she learns that the process is not going to hurt her. We have not tried the Dremel tool. It probably would leave the nails a little smoother but seems like it would take longer than Lucy's patience.


----------



## my5wee-ones (Apr 1, 2015)

We gave up and use Petsmart


----------

